# MTD 22", 2 stage snow thrower won't shut off



## bbdano (Nov 17, 2014)

I've acquired this MTD 22" 2 stage snow thrower, got it running, but it won't shut off unless you choke it out. Found a wire under the housing that covers the carb. The cover has the kill switch with the plastic key, and a green wire coming from it that connects to a spade to the right of the carb under that housing. Then that wire, comes back out of that connection point and was heading up...but to where? The end of the wire is stripped off. I was thinking, it may go to the coil. There is a vacant spade on the left side of the coil, and the wire would reach. I will attach pictures. First one shows housing with switch and wire disconnected, 2nd picture is wire from kill switch connected to a spade to the right of the carb. and 3rd picture is the coil with the vacant spade on left.
Hope this helps with explaining what I need.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum bbdano. You are correct, that loose wire connects to the bare blade terminal on the coil. Turning the throttle to off or pulling out the key grounds the coil and shuts off the motor.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and it looks like you got her figured out.


----------

